# Jaguar Cichlid



## Aquamojo (Nov 3, 2009)

This is a photo of a Parachromis managuense...also known as the Jaguar cichlid.  The fish is 13" long.  I took the photo in a special photo fish tank built for this purpose.  I used three flash units...two Nikon SB-800 diffused on the top and a Nikon SB-900 on the bottom pointing up.  The tank itself is very small and with that much light I am able to shoot at an extremely high aperture and speed at a very low ISO...L07.  The camera is a Nikon D300 with a 105mm Nikkor VR lens.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish. I love how you did the lighting, and captured all those great colors.


----------



## Bordaine (Nov 3, 2009)

Wonderful.   I love when Mother Nature gives us these opportunities.


----------



## cdino88 (Dec 9, 2011)

I know this thread is old and I apologize. I was cruising around Google Images looking at pictures of mature Male Jaguar Cichlids to show my mother what "Rampage Jackson" (yes that is his name) would look like as an adult. I must say I have seen hundreds of pictures of mature males, but I have NEVER seen one so beautiful in my entire life. The amount of blue is unmatched vs. any other Jag I have seen. My Jag is only about 6" now, but his colors range from the gold, purple, greens, and blues of mature males. Looks like that fish is showing off pretty nicely as well!


----------

